# Obama 2012



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, we know two guys who will still vote for Obama, but that's about it. We will just have to hope Obama doesn't impose martial law before then. 
Speaking of the economy, if things get any worse those "young people" that were ashamed of their backwards, hillbilly, out of touch home state of North Dakota may leave the latte houses to come back. 



> Americans are growing more dissatisfied with President Barack Obama's handling of the economy and say it will be hard to vote to re-elect him without seeing significant progress over the next year and a half.
> By a margin of 61 percent to 37 percent, a Bloomberg National Poll conducted June 17-20 shows Americans say they believe that Obama will have had his chance to make the economy "substantially better" by the end of 2012.
> Only 30 percent of respondents said they are certain to vote for the president and 36 percent said they definitely won't. Among likely independent voters, only 23 percent said they will back his re-election, while 36 percent said they definitely will look for another candidate.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

All of the people who voted for him to prove that they were not racist, will have to find someone else to vote for to prove that they are not IDIOTS...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> All of the people who voted for him to prove that they were not racist, will have to find someone else to vote for to prove that they are not IDIOTS..


This is so sad but yet true. I remember during the election I was stating this same fact. Some people voted based on color alone!

I am not giving obama credit but I do feel a little sympathy for him. No matter who is in office people would think they are not doing a good job because of the economic state we are in. People are impatient. It will take us another presidental term before we even see slight gains.....

Now with that said... this president has not done much to help the economy......look at the cash for clunkers program??? Gave money to people when it could have stayed to help fund programs that are now getting cut. Look at the home buyer credit??? Again it was rebate or tax breaks....again money gone or not brought in that could help fund programs that are getting cut. Look at this health care bill....we have not even started to see the $$ it will cost the country yet. These are just a few of things he did that were backwards IMHO. Sorry I will get off the soap box now.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Chuck, you had me worried for a bit by saying


> ... this president has not done much to help the economy......


I was going to slap you back to reality until I saw you mention just a few of the things he did to sabotage it :wink:

But let's not let anyone forget how this was really started, with Dodd/Schumer/Frank grooming the housing market followed by the 2009 budget that was voted for by only 2 Republicans (plus the one who signed it), but virtually every democrat.

Then gov't bail out money, followed by false horror and shock when that money was handed out as 7-figure bonuses...exactly as those in power knew it would be.

We ALL need to remind everyone that BOTH sides need to be held accountable (_somehow_).....

...and we know the press aint gonna do it! :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> But let's not let anyone forget how this was really started, with Dodd/Schumer/Frank grooming the housing market followed by the 2009 budget that was voted for by only 2 Republicans (plus the one who signed it), but virtually every democrat.


C-Squared.....what do you mean it is not all Bush's fault like the media and democrats state?.....LOL :lol: :wink: :roll:

That is what is sad...this whole thing economy started in about 2006-2008. The loosening of lending laws, the giving away of $$$. Then even years before with the draining of Social Security. If the people in office would have left that fund alone people would not be scared or worried.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Go back and look at the history of social security. It was started as voluntary by democrats, made mandatory by democrats, increased payments in by democrats, and robbed blind by democrats.

This whole mess was started by Barney Franks and other democrats who wanted subprime loans so everyone could have a house. If you had a pulse you could get a loan. Vast numbers of people purchased houses beyond their means with no intent of ever paying them off. What a bunch of fools.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> This whole mess was started by Barney Franks and other democrats who wanted subprime loans so everyone could have a house. If you had a pulse you could get a loan. Vast numbers of people purchased houses beyond their means with no intent of ever paying them off. What a bunch of fools.


Now you are telling me a person working 40 a week making $1 over minimum wage, who has $1000 in a saving account, has one credit card that has a balance of $10,000, who a car payment, student loan payment.....can buy a home? Yet alone get a loan that is 103% financed through Fannie Mae or the debunked Freddy Mac!..... Yes this is what they did. They allowed this to happen. This is what people don't understand or don't look at when talking politics. They just think the president and that is it. When in fact it is the rest of the yahoo's you have to worry about.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

No matter what some posters write here, Obama is going to win next elections. This is exactly because he is better then all the rest, who want to become our next president. I am not satisfied with him, but for a different reason. He is prone to compromise with the republicans too much.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

sevendogs.....

How can you tell who will win as of yet? He does not have someone to run against per say. There are many people trying to get the nomination and that is it.

But I am afraid you are correct, there is no front runner that can challenge him right now. Right now Obama and his camp are doing things to position himself for re-election. They are not doing things to help the country. He is doing things to help himself.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> This is exactly because he is better then all the rest,


Can't argue that.

Better at organizing phony, corrupt organizations to register like-minded voters....
Better at saying one thing while meaning something else, to the detriment of the voter, without them noticing...
Better at playing the press and using the same for his personal gain AND his questionable agenda...
Better at printing money...
Better at selling US sovereignty to Asia...
Better at convincing people from (failed) socialist countries that the only reason socialism didn't work in their country was because HE wasn't in charge of it...
Better at publicly scolding The Supreme Court and Israeli dignitaries...
Better at sucking up (bowing)to crooked foreign powers (and you're bothered by him sucking up to republicans????).....
Better (no, THE BEST!) at going to sleep each night with visions of UN resolutions superceeding the US Constitution in his head...
Better at considering the Constitution "an inconvenience"....
....I could literally go on and on, but I'll let the rest here add a few lines :wink:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Yepp, the toughest survives. This is a natural selection in politics.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, dogs...you agree, yet still approve.

Interesting.

So would you say your logic and thought process was the norm, or the exception to the rule in your home country?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I heard this the other day and have not been able to find anything out there. But also have not looked too hard. But a couple people said there is a website out there saying that the USA will fold on all its debts and have to file bankruptcy by this fall. Also that china is or has pulled most of its notes from the USA. Any of the internet sleuths on this site can either confirm or falsify this claim?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Sevendogs thinks Obama compromises with the right too much? Thats the single best reason I've ever heard as to why he needs to be booted from office.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

When speaking of politics, think of a larger picture. Lands available for hunting are shrinking and game species decline in numbers. Demand for fossil fuel, population growth and greed result in massive disappearance of game and places where to hunt. This is what happens even in North Dakota, many places in Canada or in Siberia. Which president is better to preserve the hunting? I think Obama is slightly better then others. Only slightly, because he has to compromise. One step forward, two steps back... The only people in the world who _do note believe_ the fact of global warming is the Republican party of America. It is easy to make guns and all kind of hunting equipment, but it is much harder to save vetlands and other habitats for game animals.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The only people in the world who do note believe the fact of global warming is the Republican party of America.


That's not true sevendogs. Since the two top scientists in global warming were caught manipulating data they have lost much of their credibility. However, not to be deterred the new words are Global Change. They know they have lost the "global warming" battle, so now they continue on with a simple name change.
Just a couple of years ago scientists that believe we will see "Global Cooling" rather than "Global Warming" met in New York City. I believe 3500 attended those seminars.
One group believes that sunlight strikes the earth, but CO2 stops some of it from being reflected back into space. The other group believes that the same CO2 reflects sunlight back into space before it reaches earth. You choose which you think is right. It's also important to ask yourself do we cause this change they speak of or do we contribute to it. If we contribute how much do we contribute. Are there other forces at work that will result in the same conclusion even if we stop all of our contributions. I believe the truth is we know very little.

As a retired scientist I observed some disappointing things in my career. When in college I thought all science was indisputable. Some is, and some isn't. There are scientist that don't know what is going on so they design studies to gather data and understand. I have total respect for those types of scientists. There are some who think they know what is going on and start out to prove it. When the data suggests otherwise they publish as the data dictates. I also greatly admire them. Then there are a few who's egos are so great that it biases their science. They think they know what is going on and when the data suggests otherwise they run every statistical analysis they can until they come up with the answer they want. Some do it for ego and others do it for money. I think that has greatly influenced the global warming theory. No matter what type of research your doing if you throw in the words "global warming" you increase your chances of funding.

I don't blame these things on the scientists as much as the politicians. The politicians should keep their nose out of science, but they will not because it lends them credibility. If you oppose those politicians they will fund science that supports their position. My hope is that this doesn't lead politically motivated scientists to the top as administrators and turn science into worthless political mouths.

sevendogs, look at China and Russia and ask yourself how much they value environment. Then ask yourself why our environment under a president who believes in redistribution of wealth would be better off.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't see where I am typing if I have a long post. So I will continue sevendogs.

I agree with you about lost hunting opportunities. Our republicans here in North Dakota worship at the foot of business. I agree with them on most things, but not on commercializing wildlife and hunting. That is where the republicans and I part company. However, I am in line with the constitution and they are not. It's disappointing that a party that ascribes to being constitutional do so until there is a buck to be made.

However, on the other hand if I vote for a democrat I will be hunting with rocks and clubs. Not to mention everything I have worked for will go to someone who has never worked. Democrat and republican is to often like deciding if you want lung cancer in your left lung or your right lung. In the end I believe our environment can survive a republican much better and much longer than our country can survive Obama.

sevendogs you think Obama is the best out there, and I believe we could do no worse. I believe anyone who actually cares about this country could do better. As we approach the 4th of July watch who will downplay patriotism and who will encourage patriotism. Let me be a little original here and give you a thought for the day. "Progress is valuable, but only if your proceeding in the right direction", or "Progress is valuable if it takes you in the right direction", or "If your a mouse progressing up the ladder make sure there isn't a cat at the top". etc etc.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > The only people in the world who do note believe the fact of global warming is the Republican party of America.
> 
> 
> That's not true sevendogs. Since the two top scientists in global warming were caught manipulating data they have lost much of their credibility. However, not to be deterred the new words are Global Change. They know they have lost the "global warming" battle, so now they continue on with a simple name change.
> ...


I am pessimistc. They do not, but they will. Perhaps we all will, but it may be too late to do something. We, the humans, control everyhing, but we canot control ourselves.


----------

